# starting a mouse stud



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I was wondering the procedures that you take in becoming a registered breeder.
I believe there is study involved plus an exam. There is a book that tells you everything to do with genetics, care, showing etc. Would anybody know where I could purchase one from. I am just a novice but would like to know what is involved.
Could someone give me a few hints please?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

No such thing as a registered mouse breeder in the UK apart from mass pet industries and frozen food industry breeders. I think you may mean registered stud name that people use for showing such as mine is Oakelm Stud to have one of these you simply need to join the NMC (National Mouse Club) and state when you join you would like to register a stud name, costs nothing on top of your normal membership and definitely no exam. When joining the NMC I recommend subscribing to the NMC News it comes out monthly and you see the shows coming up the results of the ones just gone and various articles written by the members.

As for books there are a few
Two I like best is
Exhibition and pet mice, by Tony Cooke
And
A fancy for mice, a guide for beginners, by David Montgomery

The first comes up now and again but getting rarer. The second is available via the NMC only a paperback booklet as opposed to an actual book but a really good start so you just need to email the secretary to arrange to buy one. There are a few others available direct from the NMC and all are worth a look but the NMC News and year books will get you up to date on whats happening at the moment.

Best yet try and come along to one of the shows they are a friendly bunch and you will get to see some of the stunning mice in person.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I live in Australia so its a bit far away. But thankyou for the information it may come in handy.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you talking about registering with a club or a government thing?

I've had a look online and can't find any thing about needing to register and take exams for being allowed to breed mice in Australia so your best bet would be to contact another breeding over there. They should know what's what


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Never heard of having an exam unless you may mean the government for you to be a registered breeder of any animal requires you to have animal management certification or above, this is usually required by Pet shops now in the UK and also for breeders of dogs where they have above a certain number of litters per annum.

If that is the case then you will also have regular or atleast an annual vist by RSPCA and a government official to ensure the animals are being cared for properly and all correct measures for disposal of waste is carried out. The exam itself covers a wide variety of animals and is not mouse specific. The inspections are usually arranged by appointment but can also be ad hoc especially if a complaint has been submitted. The exam for animal management is usually available at colleges or places of higher education although you will need to search out which one does asking at local government education department will be able to give you current location of such place. The animal management though does not cover genetics or didnt but this may now have changed.

Another requirement for registered breeder is a designated veterinary surgeon with both office and out of hours phone numbers. This I am sure is checked that you are registered with them also prior to any approval of registered breeder being applied.

The removal of waste and possibly dead animals is another area which is local authority specific and again one that can possibly affect even with animal management if you remain a registered breeder or not.

Depending on who comes to visit check that your cages meet the governments min standards per type of animal as some come with tape measure to ensure they are and that no overcrowding is present.

Hope this helps and give you an insight as to what to expect in the process of becoming registered with government as a breeder


----------

